# How To Catch, I Mean Suck Up, Lots Of Fish



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

We saw three of the Menhaden fleet ships in the Chesapeake Bay off of Hampton Virginia while we were Cobia fishing on jet skis today. All you need in Virginia to catch tons of fish is a spotter plane, a couple boats to circle the school with a net and then pull next to the mother ship so they can be sucked up in a big hose into the holds of the ship.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Should have torpedoed it...


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I hate to see this. I know those men need a job, but I still hate to see what it does to the fishery.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

That's kinda depressing.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

chriscustom said:


> I hate to see this. I know those men need a job, but I still hate to see what it does to the fishery.


This is the oldest and most pitiful excuse in the book. They need to find something else to do. OMEGA is the ONLY fleet still legally fishing Menhaden on the entire Atlantic coast. The only reason they still exist is because of their cozy spot in the pockets of a handful of idiots in Richmond. I am convinced that their days are numbered, but as long as those pirates still have a license our fishery is suffering.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Looks like a scene from whale wars or something...


----------



## GamaGoju87 (Jul 24, 2013)

Wow that makes me angry


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Disgusting isn't it Brian.
Did you get a chance to go to any of the menhaden meetings last year? The one in Norfolk was pretty close to you... 
We were outnumbered about 2:1 at that meeting, it was a pitiful showing from the pro-menhaden side. A crying shame more didn't turn up to enter their opinions and thoughts in the official logbook because that was what the meeting was for.
People will piss and moan when the bunker are gone, but if no one takes the time out of their busy lives to do something, it will be partly their own fault, due to apathy, when they do disappear.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

That's terrible, the workers can't help it they have to feed there family's. it the owners that are the problem, lining their pockets at the expense of our oceans


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks Brian for the pictures of omega killing the fishing .:--|


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

4th pic.... soo much duct tape


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Unreal........


----------



## LKSalty (Jun 19, 2007)

I can remember when Manhaden were all over the river in the spring and summer and fall and the rivers and bay waters was a lot clearer than today, not anymore. 
What I would like to see is a complete haul UP CLOSE. I bet you there is much more than Manheaden in those nets. 

The Atlantic menhaden (Brevoortia tyrannus) is a silvery, highly compressed fish in the herring family, Clupeidae.[1][2] A filter feeder, it lives on plankton caught in midwater. Adult fish can filter up to four gallons of water a minute; and they play an important role in clarifying ocean water. They are also a natural check to the deadly red tide.[3]

Menhaden have historically been used as a fertilizer for crops. It is likely that menhaden is the fish that Squanto taught the Pilgrims to bury alongside freshly planted seeds as fertilizer. Other uses for menhaden include: feed for animals, bait for fish, oil for human consumption, oil for manufacturing purposes and oil as a fuel source.


----------



## LKSalty (Jun 19, 2007)

The Atlantic States Marine Fisheries Commission has approved Amendment 2 to the Interstate Fishery Management Plan for Atlantic Menhaden. The Amendment establishes a 170,800 MT total allowable catch (TAC) beginning in 2013.

Is it any wonder that the rockfish and bluefish are so skinnny in the summer.


----------



## Bar-None (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh I didn't need to see that.


----------

